
Time to ban coffee? How values dictate our use of precaution - okket
https://risk-monger.com/2016/06/01/time-to-ban-coffee-how-values-dictate-our-use-of-precaution/
======
gcb0
inflammatory and shallow.

e.g. "Should we ban coffee, cars and mobile phones under a rationally
consistent application of the precautionary principle? That would almost be as
absurd as the idea of banning pesticides, chemicals and GMOs."

how about the line is when it affects more than you? drugs, alcohol, coffee,
abortion etc affects you (with small reservations). GMO taking over other
crops, pesticide near workers or houses, driving drunk, not taking antibiotics
correctly, etc screws up things for everyone.

